# Lens case for 70-200 f/2.8 II



## canon23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, just a simple question but I'd like to know for those who owns this lens, do you use the* Canon - LZ1326 Lens Case* that came along w/the lens purchase or did you get something like the *Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange Case 200AW?*

By reading these two items, it looks like the Lowepro is more on the 'heavy duty' side? What's the pro/con of each in your opinion?

My main usage w/this will be for walking around the city, assisting with weddings, on a *Lowepro S&F Light Utility Belt * 

Thanks again for your input!!


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 10, 2012)

The factory case doesn't offer much padding. I guess it depends what you plan to use the case for. Protecting the lens during travel? Wearing it on your hip for quick lens changes while shooing events? If so, it's probably worth it to but the something sturdier like you have suggested.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2012)

I have (and like) the Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW, often worn in the Deluxe Technical Belt. The case fits the 70-200 II perfectly (or 100-400 or 28-300, all with a Wimberley P-20 plate on the foot), and the fold-open pouch works (as advertised) to hold a smaller lens, like a 24-105, at the same time as the white zoom, while changing lenses.


----------



## fotografiasi (Sep 10, 2012)

I use the Lowepro S&F Lens Exchange Case 200AW in conjunction with a 28 1.8 or a 17-55 2.8 IS. I am happy with the purchase except the zipper that seems to work in a 2 step process to unzip it all the way down. I am not using the original because I can not fix it to the Tamrac Pro Digital Zoom 10. Plus I really like the shoulder things that comes with the 200aw


----------



## DigitalDivide (Sep 10, 2012)

I only use the Canon supplied case to store the lens at home when I am not using it. When out shooting I have been using a Tamrac UltraPro 7, a messenger style bag designed for a DSLR and two lenses plus accessories. It has room for my 24-105mm f/4 L plus the 70-200 along with my 5D2, and I can also squeeze a 1.4x III TC and a 25mm extension tube in there without things getting too crowded. This setup gives me a lot of flexibility for basic travel photography with minimal bulk and weight. (I have a bigger bag for more serious photographic trips.)

I like the messenger style; it is compact for the capacity offered and it doesn't look that much like a typical camera bag so it attracts less attention. I also find it keeps the weight closer to the body, which limits shoulder and back strain (helpful with the 70-200, which is a bit of a beast). The Tamrac also has a rear pocket which unzips and becomes a sleeve, allowing it to slide down over the handle of roll-aboard luggage. This works great for air travel!

The only thing I am not sure about is whether the 5D2 will still fit if I add a grip, something I want to do soon. I am finding it awkward to shoot in the vertical orientation with the 70-200 or the 300 f/4 L, especially with the TC attached. Is the grip too big for bags of this design?

BTW, I took a peek at the Lens Exchange design on the Lowepro website, and I love the concept! I can see this being very handy for travel also.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 10, 2012)

DigitalDivide said:


> BTW, I took a peek at the Lens Exchange design on the Lowepro website, and I love the concept! I can see this being very handy for travel also.



The Lowepro system offers a lot of flexibility. The case mentioned above, like their other lens cases, flash pouches, etc., all have their Sliplock fasteners. Their Toploader cases, backpacks, etc., have loops to hold them.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2012)

The zipper case that came with mine sits untouched in the pristine white box along with the paperwork, up in the top shelf of my dedicated camera closet. Along with the boxes and paperwork for every other lens, camera or filter I have bought. I just rely on the padded backpack to house the lens 24/7 (unless it is being used).

Am I in the minority here?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 16, 2012)

About the only thing I like about the Canon case is the foam insert that stops any weight on the filter I normally leave attached. Not sure how much difference in makes but on lenses where I don't commonly swap filters I've had a few occasions where it was a little tricky to remove the filter after being fitted a long time. So I just use it for general storage.

Otherwise I have a Lowepro Offtrail 2 (although maybe no longer made?) with just enough room for for it mounted to the camera, but not enough room in the side pouches so carry it places with the 70-200 attached and put it back in the main compartment when using smaller lenses.


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 5, 2012)

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/36806538

The Lens Exchange 200AW is very overrated imho.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2012)

jdavidse said:


> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/36806538
> 
> The Lens Exchange 200AW is very overrated imho.



Thanks for sharing your opinion. Assuming that as you indicate above ('i*m*ho'), it is _your_ opinion, based on your _personal_ experience Lens Exchange 200AW, and that you're not letting some forum poster form your opinion for you, like the internet version of a Jedi mind trick (because we know what sort of minds that works on, right?).

As for the review you linked, note that the person states at the end, "_If you are using it strapped to your belt, this becomes a whole different story._" That's how I, personally, use my Lens Exchange 200AW - and it's great for that. As for the differential padding, note that it's not called a lens case. Also, my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II w/ hood reversed slips down into the case just fine (and unlike the poster I also have a Wimberley P-20 plate on the tripod foot, and it still fits in the case fine).


----------



## IceWing (Oct 5, 2012)

I own the Lens Exchange 200AW, and its the best money i have spend in a long time  (had it for a year now)
I use it with 70-200 f2.8 II and 100-400 and the 17-55 f2.8. I use in both the belt and with a shoulder strap, and just ordered one more so i can carry the two whites and the 17-55.


----------



## jasonFTW (Oct 5, 2012)

I use a Think Tank Skin 50 Pop Down for the 70-200 IS II. It works with the hood reversed and with the drop down extended, it works with the hood in position. It is a great modular component that fits my TT Belt.Actually, I know TT belts accept Lowepro, but I don't think it works the other way around so this may not be a good option for your Lowepro system.

My new favorite walkaround case for my 5D3 and 70-200 is the Lowepro Toploader AW 75. I store the body with lens attached, a YN 568 EX and my shorty forty. It also fits on the Lowepro belt system.


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> jdavidse said:
> 
> 
> > http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/post/36806538
> ...



The link IS my opinion. I wrote it. And the hood would simply not fit without forcing it in. See the pic where the lens is fully suspended because the hood is stuck in the opening? I thought it was a terrible design, although they may have adjusted the size since then.

I have since become a fan of the TT lens changer series for this type of bag. But I did keep the big lens case 4 and I use that most often for transport, with its own strap.

Later in the thread I report that I also got the slim lens pouch 75 AW and really liked it. I never updated the thread but I have since had a terrible experience with that bag - the Velcro is not in the right spot and the flap will come open if you have a medium sized lens inside.


----------



## mws (Oct 5, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> The zipper case that came with mine sits untouched in the pristine white box along with the paperwork, up in the top shelf of my dedicated camera closet. Along with the boxes and paperwork for every other lens, camera or filter I have bought. I just rely on the padded backpack to house the lens 24/7 (unless it is being used).
> 
> Am I in the minority here?



Nope. Mine is still in the box too. My lens is either on the camera or in my bag.


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 5, 2012)

ThinkTank Digital Holster 30 V2.0 on the ThinkTank Pro Speed Belt. 

My 70-200 f2.8L II lives on my 7D. This is a combination for action were speed counts. I like this case because I can store the camera and lens with the lens in the shooting position. I also use the ThinkTank Digital Holster 20 V2.0 for my 60D with 17-55 f2.8 with hood in shooting position.

This systems works well for me. I've gone biking and hiking with both bags on the belt. I can't handle shoulder based bags for long, carrying 15 pounds on the belt is a whole lot easier than over the shoulder.

This system also gives me the option of carrying just the case I need, even if using both cameras. For school sports, I often leave the longer holster in the car since the 7D/70-200 is most often in use.


----------



## jm345 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will the Lens Exchange 200AW fit the Canon 100-400 IS with hood reversed?


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 5, 2012)

Toploader Pro AW 75 

this can handle a small or large body (with out without a grip, and a 70-200 with hood reversed. works extremely well, i use it for street style an for events. the weather guard is a plus. with no body attached, it works well as a case, with all its great padding.


cheers!


----------



## IceWing (Oct 5, 2012)

jm345 said:


> Will the Lens Exchange 200AW fit the Canon 100-400 IS with hood reversed?



Yes it will, but there is not much to spare... just enough


----------



## Brand B (Oct 5, 2012)

ashmadux said:


> Toploader Pro AW 75
> 
> this can handle a small or large body (with out without a grip, and a 70-200 with hood reversed. works extremely well, i use it for street style an for events. the weather guard is a plus. with no body attached, it works well as a case, with all its great padding.
> 
> ...



Handles my 5D with the 100-400, but won't quite take it with the extender on there. Well, it kind of will, but you're forcing the zipper up around the camera body at that point.


----------

